# Animal Control's.



## NorCal Rescue Rescue (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok, so horse abuse is a felony in most if not all states. However, local law enforcment (including animal control) is usually very hesistant to enforce the laws. 

Why is that? Is it a lack of education and facilities? A lack of concern? Or is it the commonly held myth that horses are just livestock and hence not under the same protection that pets are?


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

it's not the lac of education and or the facilities on the part of A.C.O, i know i was a A.C.O when i lived in canada, it's the lac of the general publics education of animals, "molly wanted fluffy because she was cute and fluffy and it was easter time" well poor fluffy either ended up at the a.s.p.c.a or or turned loose in some field to save a few extra bucks with in 2 weeks time because the family could not be botherd in the end", yes horses can be some what hard to place due to the lac of some facilities, but by word of mouth they can be placed with in a safe area will to give them a chance, what bothers me is the average joe smoe who's never been on a horse buy's one think's he know about every thing and loses intrust with weeks and will dump the animal any where and i mean any where......so once again your tactic's are offending, as A.C.O we will go that extra mile to help a animal


----------



## NorCal Rescue Rescue (Sep 7, 2007)

Your Animal Control's must be much better than the average in northern California. Unless horses are literally *dying* and I mean, already dead, they will usually do nothing. For example, Plumas County will do absolutely no animal besides dogs and cats, unless it is literally dropped off on their front door. And yet they cruise around in brand new vehicles, just finished a brand new 1.2 million dog/cat building, but absolutely refuse to work with horses, cows, sheep, anything.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

first off, when i was a A.C.O "we" did not cruise around in brand new city truck's we actually used our own, saved the town hundreds each to put back in to more needed thing's, if a horses had to be moved from one place to another we borrowed a horse trailer, that's why is worked so well, will ill feed horses they were give one chance of 2 weeks to change thing's around or futher action was taken, with dog's it was if we cought them more then 3 times with in a small time peroid they were also taken in untill further investagastion, we were just a small town A.C.O but we knew how to run things.


----------



## TxHorseMom (Mar 4, 2007)

I think it is ignorance on the public's part and a lack of funds on the ACO's part. As you know, horses (and large animals)are very expensive to care for. It also cost a LOT of money to build and keep up a facility. And then the animals rescued generally need a lot of vet care. (again, not cheap) Where is the money for this supposed to come from? Most people don't want their taxes raised, and you can only do so much with donations.

As for the cats and dogs, it is probably due to the fact that there are more cats and dogs out there than livestock. The need there is greater.

Nor Cal, I don't mean to sound harsh, but so far, I have seen a lot of fingerpointing and complaints from you, but no real solutions. What is it you expect us to do?


----------

